# cheap hp?



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

i was wondering if any one knew any good performance parts to put on my 89 sohc 240 5 speed ive already got a a catback exhaust lowered 2 inches electic fan ac belt isnt on what else can i do that isnt super expensive like a turbo or gutting the car


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cheap and hp dont belong in the same sentence. search young padawan, theres plenty of info here on this forum.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I suggest you sell your nissan and Get a DSM. They're powerful and make plenty of cheap horsepower.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I suggest you sell your nissan and Get a DSM. They're powerful and make plenty of cheap horsepower.


Cheap Hp. Hahahahaha. if horsepower was cheap there wouldnt be any competition


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

hahahahahaha, what is that picture suppose to mean?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

dsm's are well known for their motors to have crank walk.


----------



## F_Rank4thewin (Mar 12, 2008)

lol soo true


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

haha that is priceless Only the later of the eclipses had the crank walk problem because of the larger opening in the oil squirters.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 24, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> dsm's are well known for their motors to have crank walk.



Bringin' it back from the dead to bring some knowledge about DSMS.

Not all DSMs crankwalk. Only 2G 7 bolt motors walk. And that is only really between 96-98. I have had 4 DSMs and a Galant VR4, and the 4G63 served me very well. My 180k mile Galant VR4 made over 400 to the wheels and ran 11 sec quarters all day. If you want a RELIABLE car, get a Honda and don't mod it. 

And if you want a cheap way to make your 240 fast, push it off of a cliff. It'll go really fast, once!


----------



## blizzardscout453 (Apr 4, 2008)

the question on the DSM is though, are you willing to sacrifice RWD for FWD, or AWD?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

AWD, hell yes.


----------



## blizzardscout453 (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah, but it's SOOO much easier to get that rear wheel drive sideway's, i guess that' ok if your going for straight up cheapp HP though, a DSM is your best bet, with a few snap on's for the 240 though you can get done what you need to get done, just remember, the 110 on the speedo is is a lie


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

bolt-ons for a 240 barely help at all. NA KA's are turds when it comes to power. but if i were to get something AWD, i wouldn't get a DSM.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

turbo or go home.


----------



## d_flore (Nov 27, 2007)

cheap hp and nitrous are in the same sentance just dont blow shit up keep your shot lowww unless u upgrade internals which isnt cheap lol


----------



## blizzardscout453 (Apr 4, 2008)

didnt say it was going to do anything spectacular, just that it would get something done, the KA N/T may not be the best engine, but with alittle weight reduction, and some bolt on's you can have a decent street machine, a turbo for the 89's will run you anywhere from 600-4000 depending on what kind of turbo you want, ebay turbo's are cheap, but your still getting what you pay for


----------

